# Lecture film bibliothèque iMac



## ktophe (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour

Avant quand je lisais un film qui était dans ma bibliothèque de l'imac la lecture se faisait immédiatement sans coupures puisque le film était déjà téléchargé et acheté dans l'imac. Maintenant malgré que le film soit intégralement dans l'imac, je ne peux lire de suite le film car l'Apple Tv le telecharge, je suis obligé d'attendre que la barre grise soit au moins à la moitié pour lire le film afin de ne pas avoir de coupures pendant le visionage. Comme si je louais un fIlm directement sur l'apple Tv. Pourquoi? Le film est dans mon disque dur. Elle telecharge quoi? Je comprends pas.... Surtout que avant c'était pas comme ça!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nathalex (6 Juillet 2012)

Voilà qui rappelle donc ma question quatre sujets en dessous.
Quel est le débit des films en question ? Comment est reliée l'Apple TV à l'iMac (Wifi, Ethernet) ?

Merci de m'éclaircir !


----------



## ktophe (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour!

Je ne connais pas le débit, comment savoir? L'apple TV est relié en wifi à une time capsule, et l'imac également en wifi avec la time capsule.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il télécharge en mémoire tampon dans l'apple tv vu que le film est dans l'imac. Ca fait exactement pareil que quand je loue un film avec l'apple tv, où là je comprends, mais alors la franchement...

Ca devrait être le même principe que quand j'écoute la musique sur l'apple tv via la bibliothèque itunes de l'imac, il la lit en direct, pourquoi pas les films? Et puis au début que j'avais l'apple tv, je téléchargeais les film sur l'imac, et ensuite je les lisais sur l'apple tv. Ca marchait très bien, la lecture commençait tout de suite, pas besoin d'attendre que la mémoire tampon soit suffisament pleine pour commencer et eviter d'avoir des coupures.

Les deux seules choses qui ont changées depuis chez moi: 
-Apple TV 3
-Time capsule

L'orsque cela fonctionnait bien, j'avais l'apple TV 2 avec l'ancien OS, et pas de time capsule. L'apple TV 2 et l'imac étaient reliés en wifi sur la freebox. Depuis que j'ai l'apple TV 3 je louais uniquement des films directement avec elle, car les films sont en 1080p et pas sur l'itunes de l'imac. La avant hier j'ai du telecharger le film sur l'imac car je ne le trouvais pas via l'apple tv.

Alors ce changement de fonctionnement, que je trouve moins bien a mon gout, vient du fait de l'apple TV 3 avec dernier OS ou ajout de la time capsule? (ce qui m'étonnerais pour ce dernier)

Merci d'avance


----------

